# Valle Airport Bf-109



## beaupower32 (Jan 26, 2011)

Valle Airport Home Page

Link to airport above. 

Well, after a long week of driving cross country, we decided to stop at the Grand Canyon. Unknown to me, there is a museum up there that is part of the Chino collection. Though they have a intresting collection, What I was really intrested in was the Bf-109 they had there. This was the first time I ever seen one in person, and I must say they look even more menacing in person than any photo could portray. Here are some pictures of that Bf-109 and some others just thrown in. Enjoy!


----------



## mikewint (Jan 26, 2011)

Beau, very nice photos and a nice collection of planes
Been a LONG time since I've been to the canyon. Approximately where is this airport located?


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 26, 2011)

Mike, right off of their website......


555 S. State Route 64
Williams, AZ. 86046


----------



## mikewint (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks Beau, that dark blue type along a black border defeats these old eyes. I usually go to the north rim. It used to be less crowded but its been 12+ years. Maybe this summer


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2011)

Dammit. I drove past that stupid airport 6 times and never knew.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2011)

Great pictures. 

Beautiful 109 they have there. I agree very menacing looking, but absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2011)

Great shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 26, 2011)

First off, good to see you around BP.
Second, your little girl is a smasher!!
Third, great pics, and super to see a genuine '109 !
Hope you're getting settled mate.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice pics! Dang....I had no idea there were that many Nat'l parks in that area! One could spend quite a lot of time (heh...and gas) up there, seein the sights!


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys, its really beautiful up there, and the museum is a great place to visit. Its 5 dollars per adult, with kids I think 3 and under free. Some of the planes in there are still flying, and they rotate them out to keep them fresh.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2011)

Super shots beau!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 27, 2011)

and it's a '13' for Jan!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey BP, glad to see your trip is almost over!

Great shots of the '109 and while you were at the Grand Canyon, did you walk out on that glass platform that hangs out over the canyon wall?


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 27, 2011)

Naw, we didnt make it up to that part of the canyon. I would have liked too, but we were running out of daylight, plus the kids were getting hungry and fussy from being in the car all day.


----------

